# BU Residence Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Permanent Part Time Senior Security Assistant, Office of Housing, Residence Safety
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
BOSTON, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/19/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Tracking Code* 
6159/F1818

*Job Description*

Monitor access of residents and guests to the large residences on campus. Enforce the Guest and other University policies and verify guest passes for accuracy. Confiscate misused, damaged, or altered forms of identification. Notify the proper authorities in the event of an emergency such as fire, crime, or medical problems. Communicate incidents and concerns, using the phone or radio equipment, to other departmental representatives. Write complete, concise, and accurate Incident and Fire Alarm Reports. Remain alert to surroundings at all times. Act as a front line representative of the University, providing information, direction and assistance to residents, guests and staff. Monitor the video displays for improper activities. Report any equipment related malfunctions to the supervisor on duty or to the Residential Safety Office. Attend at least two training sessions per year. Consult and review the Operations Manual on a regular basis.

"CURRENT BOSTON UNIVERSITY EMPLOYEES Represented by L2324 click here to apply for this position. All other applicants (both internal and external), please use the {Apply} section on this page."

*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent, and at least one year of experience as a Security Assistant or related experience working directly with the public. Schedule operates on a 5 shifts per week, 4 hour per shift, 20 hours per week, fixed schedule. Multiple shifts and positions available.

_We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._

*Position Type* 
Part-Time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------

